# Forum > Diablo 2 Resurrected > Diablo 2 Resurrected Bots and Programs >  ~! D2R Pvt Bot in Development ~!

## BrokenArr0w

I have been working on a bot since beta. I have been a key contributor in many d2 bot projects. 

I estimate my final work will be finished in 3-6 weeks. This will be a paid private bot with a monthly subscription. I will allow a mod to test it. I do however plan on releasing a public very basic map hack.

Features:
Auto-Rush (Requires a hdin (more classes later)
Auto- Leveler
Chaos/Baal/Meph Etc MF Runner
Full MH with item level viewer 
Pickit (fully configurable with stasher)
Gambling Script
PKiT (similar to one's in the past but this will be introduced in 3+ months)

This will have a similar UI to Kolbot but will be modernized. Currently some features do work but the user difficulty would be rated 9/10. This product will be even easier to use than ETAL and Kolbot!

You will require to install dependencies, and one program will inject after D2R is loaded. It is completely undetectable and will have human-like behavior configurations. 


I have devoted 12+ hours a day to this. I have not had any help. If you wish to make a contribution to speed up development you can PM me to contribute with development or to make a donation. 

Discord: BrokenArr0w#2629
Discord Channel to follow progress
D2R Private Bot/MH Development

----------


## TheMayhem

User does not want to show proof of working bot because of "leaking info to blizz staff".
I think it's scam, be careful!

----------


## BrokenArr0w

> User does not want to show proof of working bot because of "leaking info to blizz staff".
> I think it's scam, be careful!


I have no problem waiting to release; contributors or not. I'm well known in the d2 project community.

----------


## ololojke

may be u give discord name for communication ?

----------


## Evanc

Sorry but you’re not well known in the community, especially the original d2 hacking community was very centralized on a specific website. There’s no record of your username you claim.

Given he can’t provide any proof, I would likely say this is a scam.

----------


## CreativeXtent

i can do what i can. hit me up

----------


## xawen12

I'm in, pm me

----------


## HwtChirino

This is the only post you've ever created. Who the fk are you?

Anyone who donates to this guy has a small IQ. 

LOL! He provides his BTC address right away and says, "donate" for access! 

It's been over 24 hrs and I see zero testimonies from reputable members who affirm this thread is even legit. 

Get a brain, people.

----------


## stinkzor

im interested, pm me

----------


## BrokenArr0w

> This is the only post you've ever created. Who the fk are you?
> 
> Anyone who donates to this guy has a small IQ. 
> 
> LOL! He provides his BTC address right away and says, "donate" for access! 
> 
> It's been over 24 hrs and I see zero testimonies from reputable members who affirm this thread is even legit. 
> 
> Get a brain, people.


Did I say it was ready? You tell me to get a brain but you can't even read. I said you could get early beta access when it is ready. I'm removing the btc address. Bunch of scrubs here 😆

----------


## asdfx123

Which language are you coding the bot?
Hit me up if you need anyone to test or verify.

----------


## HwtChirino

You are absurd. 

First of all, who's a scrub? Certainly not I. Grats on your 2nd post since your account was created!

Secondly, you're the one that needs to learn how to read, kid. I explicitly said you were giving your BTC address and asking for donations in exchange for access to your "hack". Whether or not it's available now or later makes zero difference. 

And actually, it's fkin way worse that you even dare to ask for money when you have no credibility, no proof of a WIP, no proof of anything. Nevertheless, you're audacious enough to request payments for "early access". 

Anyone who donates to a nobody with no demo and zero vouches from reputable members is an absolute idiot...sorry to say it. 

But if you're going to respond to my comments, then refute them with evidence and facts. You clearly sidestepped all of my arguments and even stupidly mischaracterized them either due to poor reading comprehension or to weakly attempt to discredit my accusations. 

Removing your BTC address doesn't do sht to prove you're not some random scammer trying to snag a bunch of money from desperate players.

I COULD LITERALLY MAKE A MORE LEGIT LOOKING POST THAN THIS AND SAY THE SAME THINGS YOU SAID BUT WITH MORE TACT; THE SAD PART IS THAT I WOULD SUCCEED. 

The difference between you and me is that I'm not a scum bag who wants to scam people for their money.

----------


## Aroosed

> You are absurd. 
> 
> First of all, who's a scrub? Certainly not I. Grats on your 2nd post since your account was created!
> 
> Secondly, you're the one that needs to learn how to read, kid. I explicitly said you were giving your BTC address and asking for donations in exchange for access to your "hack". Whether or not it's available now or later makes zero difference. 
> 
> And actually, it's fkin way worse that you even dare to ask for money when you have no credibility, no proof of a WIP, no proof of anything. Nevertheless, you're audacious enough to request payments for "early access". 
> 
> Anyone who donates to a nobody with no demo and zero vouches from reputable members is an absolute idiot...sorry to say it. 
> ...


Hell difficulty burn 🔥🥵

----------


## celticfrost23

> You are absurd. 
> 
> First of all, who's a scrub? Certainly not I. Grats on your 2nd post since your account was created!
> 
> Secondly, you're the one that needs to learn how to read, kid. I explicitly said you were giving your BTC address and asking for donations in exchange for access to your "hack". Whether or not it's available now or later makes zero difference. 
> 
> And actually, it's fkin way worse that you even dare to ask for money when you have no credibility, no proof of a WIP, no proof of anything. Nevertheless, you're audacious enough to request payments for "early access". 
> 
> Anyone who donates to a nobody with no demo and zero vouches from reputable members is an absolute idiot...sorry to say it. 
> ...


Dear fucking God this man just ended ops entire scammer career.

----------


## TheTwigglet

Any update on the discord so we can keep an eye out?

----------


## wisner1992

Im in. As a question some bots require you to have Hypervisor enabled or disabled... Does this effect that?

----------


## BloodSkin

id say im pretty well known in the botting community. i have credits on a number of projects throughout the years (awesom-o, dziks item dropper, kolbots inventory management system, to name a few). i say youre full of shit. anyone who donates to this con artist deserves to be scammed.

last i remember seeing your name was in IRC begging for help with setting up limedrop. if you cant do that theres no way in hell youre making your own bot.

----------


## xawen12

He just stole a few bucks and maybe hes now in Mcdonalds getting a BigMac with his dirty money haha

----------


## mouN

Guess it seems more fake than legit. User have been away since the post was made.

----------

